# How many drill chucks are enough?



## OldMachinist (Jun 16, 2013)

So after getting a Jacobs 16N chuck cheap the other day I started wondering how many drill chucks I had. So I gathered up all the ones that were not attached to portable drills. At what point are you a hoarder?




And yes I have keys to fit them all. 




While I was gathering the keys I found the chuck in the key picture. So that makes 20.:yikes:


----------



## British Steel (Jun 16, 2013)

I can't compete with that, can't have more than 10 that aren't fitted to portables.... Since I got a.couple of keyless Rohm chucks, I don't seem to change 'em often either, so I guess some are technically surplus to requirements and could be sold - like hell they could


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 16, 2013)

Funny-- I have several #3mt chucks and nothing to use the on------Hummmmmmmmm


----------



## Dave Smith (Jun 16, 2013)

Don--I wish you wouldn't have started this thread--It made me round up over half of mine to show that you are not a hoarder--just a machinist with a good imagination of what else you can use good chucks for--What else would we do with them, just throw them in the trash? I've got lots of projects ahead for them--I'll bet I have extras of a few other things also. :roflmao: A happy collector-:thinking:----Dave


----------



## churchjw (Jun 16, 2013)

Its a trick question.  The answer is of course 2 more than whatever number you have.
)
Jeff


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 16, 2013)

Don you are cracking me up- 

At first, I thought "wow, he DOES have a lot of drill chucks".

Then I saw this pic I took of a stand on my 10L- already SIX chucks that are on just ONE machine, PLUS TWO more in a drawer.  ... The biggest is a 20N on a 5C shank and a few MT3 for the headstock.  Then a few MT2 for the tailstock.
... and there TWO more waiting for re-shanking!





That's already 10 chucks for one machine...  After counting, I have almost 25 CHUCKS!!!!  

To continue:

There is the small Atlas 618 with FOUR drill chucks- one official 1x10 threaded headstock chuck, another MT2 for the headstock, and two MT1 for the tailstock.

THEN SIX chucks for the Rusnok head on Hardinge TM Mill, on 1/2 inch straight shanks, varying sizes, including an 8 inch long-reach Jacobs 1A.

THEN the actual MT2 drill press!!  Hah hah!!  I had no idea that I was a drill chuck collector!!  
I should put them all together and take a picture!  Man, I had no idea...
I am sure I have some duplicate MT2's between the headstock of the Atlas, tailstock of the 10L, and MT2 drill press.  But I am a great fan of Lillian and Frank Gilbreth's efficiency and ergonomics studies (remember the ones with the light bulbs? 





Bernie


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jun 16, 2013)

at least one per drill, lathe mill..soooo 37


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 12, 2021)

I can play this game .


----------



## Dave Smith (Nov 12, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> I can play this game .


do we have to have a picture of all the chucks we have or just an honest count? --I know some of us are well over 100 by now
Dave


----------



## rabler (Nov 12, 2021)

I am feeling severely inadequate.  I'd like at least 1/2 dozen more good quality Jacobs Super Chucks.    I'm tired of cheep chucks that don't hold. 

Then I'd have ... 8.   I'll go hide in shame now.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Nov 13, 2021)

There is no such thing as hoarding when it's something you use. (or might use someday) I don't know how many drill chucks I have on hand, but I do "salvage" old electric drills for parts. Some get reused, some end up on a shalf, some in a corner, and so on. Then there are the ones that fit my lathe(s), MT2 mandrels. I have a number of 1/2 inch chucks that have been that have been replaced with chucks that close to a smaller size that were replaced for opening to 5/8 inch. Since my large drill press also has a MT2 mandrel, there are several that fit it too. Then there are the Dremels, (3 at last count) where I often replace the collets with a chuck for specific jobs. Then there are the "temporary" contraptions that get built for some specific job and then set aside intact. 'Cause I might face that same problem some day in the undefined future. If I can find it and don't need to build essentially the same thing again. Call it a couple dozen and if anyone went digging, maybe more. I am a self admitted "pack rat", nothing gets thrown out. Some one may some day need what I happen to have on hand. Never mind what the "ex spurts" (has been drips under pressure) think. What *you* think you need is your target.

.


----------



## Flyinfool (Nov 13, 2021)

How many is enough????
When you have ALL of them.......


----------

